# Blad the Impaler product practice



## minicoop1985 (Aug 12, 2014)

So I ended up with a strobe for $25 (needed a fuse-defective one from factory). Here's the first composite I've successfully done and some practice with product photography. How did I do? What can I improve? I'll be using this on future shoots for sure.



Blad the Impaler composite by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Aug 12, 2014)

This looks so clean and spartan, Coop! Nice going. I like the way the reflection goes to the bottom edge of the frame and leads back to the camera. That little bit of a burn-in on the lower right corner looks perfect!
Sooo, you got "a strobe", for twenty-five bucks? What kind was it?


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 12, 2014)

Wow.. does this suck.  It doesn't look anything like an Impala.

Oh.. wait... impaler.  Whoops.  Never mind.  Carry on.

Lol


----------



## minicoop1985 (Aug 12, 2014)

LOL Todd.

Derrel, thanks! Means a lot coming from someone of your caliber. It's a Promaster. It's a real strobe, not just a flash with a reflecto-o-dome (I have one of those too). I just lucked out and they wanted to dump it off for nothing. Sure, it's not the Flashpoint I WANT, but will have sooner or later, but it will do for now. I need another anyway. It continues...


----------



## minicoop1985 (Aug 12, 2014)

I removed the red reflections. My god I'm thrilled with this.



Blad Composite 2 by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## webrotate360 (Aug 14, 2014)

Just a few quick ideas I would experiment with:

1) Camera reflection overpowers the actual product presentation at this angle I think, making the product itself look too small. 
2) You would get a more dramatic shot I think, if your own camera was sitting lower looking straight at the same level as Hasselblad's lens or even lower.
3) The product looks a bit flat as there's no perspective to it. It often works best when a product is turned 30-40 degrees, filling more space and showing more product which also produces a lot more highlights, gradients and contrast. They call those hero shots 
4) The current lighting on this shot puts a lot of accent on that thing at the top but is this what deserves most attention? I can't say  as again can't see what it is without seeing the side of the camera. I would probably try to put more attention to that metal rim and the Hasselblad engraving, the lens and the contrast with the black body.

Another thought is that this camera with all the metal parts would look super cool if shot against very dark / black background sitting on some black granite tiles..


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Aug 14, 2014)

webrotate360 said:


> Just a few quick ideas I would experiment with:
> 
> 
> 3) The product looks a bit flat as there's no perspective to it. It often works best when a product is turned 30-40 degrees, filling more space and showing more product which also produces a lot more highlights, gradients and contrast. They call those hero shots




I disagree with this and I think that that is what makes the image. Everything you have suggested for a shoot with this exact styling would make an excellent companion shot to this image though. No doubt.


I'm uber curious.. since this is a composite I'd assume the water droplets were added in post.. Were they photographed or digitally created? Either way they look excellent.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Aug 14, 2014)

They're actually completely real, not added in post. That's my table. They're acrylic drops under the slab of glass to create that water droplet effect. So it's less awesome than the thought of PSing all those, but I like it.

Thanks for the feedback, guys! I'll be trying it with a dark background sooner or later. I'd love to do a low key shot of it too.


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Aug 15, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> They're actually completely real, not added in post. That's my table. They're acrylic drops under the slab of glass to create that water droplet effect. So it's less awesome than the thought of PSing all those, but I like it.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, guys! I'll be trying it with a dark background sooner or later. I'd love to do a low key shot of it too.



Eh, I think its actually better than if you Photoshopped them in. That actually expains alot though. I thought I was noticing something odd about them and it must be that the reflections of the glass remained over the droplets rather than refracting through them. It's a cool effect!!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Aug 15, 2014)

I do love that table for a number of reasons. That's just one.


BTW, found my strobe on Amazon for what I paid for it at the local store. Sweet deal.

http://www.amazon.com/Promaster-Sys...id=1408155173&sr=8-8&keywords=promaster+flash


----------



## Derrel (Aug 15, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> I do love that table for a number of reasons. That's just one.
> 
> 
> BTW, found my strobe on Amazon for what I paid for it at the local store. Sweet deal.
> ...



Heck yeah, $25 and 99-cent fuse is a sweet deal. There's really nothing wrong with those types of lower-spec'd strobes for most small-setup shooting...with an umbrella, or a lightweight softbox: think $3.99 styrofoam ice chest with a steak-knife cutout hole on the bottom...cough,cough...they are perfect flash sources on a budget. The most important thing is that they go "*Pop!*" when the shutter is mashed on!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Aug 15, 2014)

i meant LIST at the local store. Jesus i am horribe at thinking. long day.


----------

